# Arc rated pants



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*link*

Give us all a link. They have shirts and other things as well?? I need to comply with OSHA now


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Give us all a link. They have shirts and other things as well?? I need to comply with OSHA now


http://dungarees.net/category_Carhartt_Flame_Resistant-1-6-0-1-0-0.html:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Just got my arc rated pants in the mail. They fit great and are comfortable, like Dockers. $70 a pair.


I was told that my 100% cotton Wrangler jeans would suffice. They only cost me $17.00.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I was told that my 100% cotton Wrangler jeans would suffice. They only cost me $17.00.


Those are only good for goat roping.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Those are only good for goat roping.


That's baaaaad.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> That's baaaaad.


If I wouldn't have changed the auto correct, it would have been raper.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> If I wouldn't have changed the auto correct, it would have been raper.


Are you disagreeing with the 100% cotton being acceptable?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Found a store in california sells arc flash pants for 55.00 HRC-2 and are 8 cal ..dungaree? We must have min 8 cal.......comfortable:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ce2two said:


> Found a store in california sells arc flash pants for 55.00 HRC-2 and are 8 cal ..dungaree? We must have min 8 cal.......comfortable:thumbsup:


Wranglers...$17.00. Unless you are in a fashion show, why pay more?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Wranglers...$17.00. Unless you are in a fashion show, why pay more?


They sell office pants for 41.00 8 cal ,hrc 2 are worth a dime :laughing: ...Wranglers you say:whistling2:, are they 8 cal, if so, where do they sell what your trying to sell me story wise:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ce2two said:


> They sell office pants for 41.00 8 cal ,hrc 2 are worth a dime :laughing: ...Wranglers you say:whistling2:, are they 8 cal, if so, where do they sell what your trying to sell me story wise:laughing:


Okay, so you don't understand the 100% cotton concept?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Are you disagreeing with the 100% cotton being acceptable?


Acceptable for what?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

ce2two said:


> Found a store in california sells arc flash pants for 55.00 HRC-2 and are 8 cal ..dungaree? We must have min 8 cal.......comfortable:thumbsup:


These are 12.1 cal.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Acceptable for what?


For everyday work at level 0.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> For everyday work at level 0.


Perfectly fine for that.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Perfectly fine for that.


Mine...or yours?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Just got my arc rated pants in the mail. They fit great and are comfortable, like Dockers. $70 a pair.


Now you just need your arc bra and panties:laughing:
http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=3


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

The guy that put this list of PPE vendors together does most of the lab testing for arc rated PPE and helps companies develop new stuff. If you need anything use these vendors, most everyone else selling PPE online is a middle man marking stuff up from these suppliers. and yes there are counterfiet PPE items out there so you have to be careful where you buy. 

http://www.arcwear.com/clothing/clothing.php

The first thing is you have to knwo what you need, there is a lot more to consider than HRC levels.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

What PPE do you need?
Daily wear or coveralls?
What climate?
Rent/lease or buy?
Laundering? Who will do it, who will ensure it is done right?
What HRC's are you exposed to? (Voltage has little to do with it)
Any chemical exposure? That determines your material choice.
How dirty will they get, industrial or home laundering?
Any clean room requirements?
Does Made in USA matter?
Does it need to be union made?
Does price matter or do you want the best regardless of price?

All these questions and more need to be considered to get the right PPE, there are about 20 different materials out there, all with advantages and disadvantages. 

However, 90% of these guys selling the PPE have no idea about the performance of the materials or the other choices, they just sell what they buy. Anyone can make coveralls or flash suits out of these fabrics (Indura is made in Chicago by Westex for example but the fabric is used by many different manufacturers to make PPE), the features and quality of the PPE you buy varies greatly from one place to the other so you better do your homework.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Just got my arc rated pants in the mail. They fit great and are comfortable, like Dockers. $70 a pair.


Carhartt has good deals this week online. 
Free shipping, free back pack. Their shipping has been quick lately. I'm going to order a few extra things tonight. 
I also noticed that right after you place an order, they send an email with more deals.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> The guy that put this list of PPE vendors together does most of the lab testing for arc rated PPE and helps companies develop new stuff. If you need anything use these vendors, most everyone else selling PPE online is a middle man marking stuff up from these suppliers. and yes there are counterfiet PPE items out there so you have to be careful where you buy.
> 
> http://www.arcwear.com/clothing/clothing.php
> 
> The first thing is you have to knwo what you need, there is a lot more to consider than HRC levels.


Thanks Zog.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Zog said:


> Now you just need your arc bra and panties:laughing:
> http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=3


And one for your caulk:laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Wranglers...$17.00. Unless you are in a fashion show, why pay more?


you can get wranglers for 10-12 dollars none arc rated ,it's an every price ...We must wear 8 cal or you won't be working:laughing:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Zog said:


> Now you just need your arc bra and panties:laughing:
> http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=3


 For all the weight I've gained I might need one of those soon


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

ce2two said:


> Found a store in california sells arc flash pants for 55.00 HRC-2 and are 8 cal ..dungaree? We must have min 8 cal.......comfortable:thumbsup:


...hope your company is buying them for you.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Zog said:


> Now you just need your arc bra and panties:laughing:
> http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=3


How come it dosen't come in an underwire?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Zog said:


> Now you just need your arc bra and panties:laughing:
> http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=3



Bra Test Video  Ouch .........


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Zog said:


> Now you just need your arc bra and panties:laughing:
> http://www.shop.arcstore.com/product.sc?productId=1&categoryId=3




ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

If you almost always work level 0 like I do and basically only measure voltage or take off panel covers to look for spares, then 100% cotton or natural fabric is fine. I have some nomex coveralls i forget how many call? But i can u use them for anything up ro level 2 i think. I actually have a flash gear kit with face shield, coveralls and gloves, plus I use fused leads and wear non conductive boots. Even though our company doesnt really allow us to work live, some guys we have do but I refuse to work live if there are other reasonable options available. A kit with coveralls is good but depends where you work. Alot of contractors use them.


----------

